# some pics from my R34



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

So here it is....















































Iceman


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice! :smokin:


----------



## Marius (Sep 16, 2003)

How did you get Tuv papers for that car?

Marius..


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Good job man!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks 

I'd recommend you put some clear indicator lenses on though...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent! Peter is working on some trips to Spa Francorchamps. Hopefully we will see you there


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

@Marius

I've made all the needed tests including the emissions test on a dyno. The rest are no problem.

Clear indicators, lowering and other wheels are planned for the future.

Iceman


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, nice!! 

Where do you live in Germany?


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

@Snowgasm

I live near Nürnberg.

Iceman


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Ah ok. My parents live 100m from the german border (in the Netherlands) near Meppen.

But, that's still 600 km to nürnberg........ was hoping to maybe have a chance to see a R34 in the wild. (Do not see them here........ ever.....  )

Snowgasm


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Of course the other R34 GTR in Germany has to be the same color as mine  Oh well, I guess if we see each other on the road we can wag our high beams at one another!!!  

That is if mine will ever get off the boat from Japan!!!! Hopefully before the New Year!!!

Nice car!!!


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Bollox to the car I want that garage! Wish UK garages were big enough to open a car door - hell one with an actual garage door wide enough to drive in without even thinking about it would be nice.

Nice Skyline though


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

iceman said:


> @Snowgasm
> 
> I live near Nürnberg.
> 
> Iceman


So the car will see a lot of action on the Ring?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

iceman said:


> @Marius
> 
> I've made all the needed tests including the emissions test on a dyno. The rest are no problem.
> 
> ...


So, if I decide to sell my R34 in a couple years will you advise me on what I need to do? I am curious about the headlights especially...also I assume that the suspension and exhaust are stock?

Great car...cant wait for mine to get here.

Oh yea, what fuel are you running and what kind of mileage are you seeing on the Autobahn???


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

@Richie

 I Live near Nürnberg not Nürburg, quite difficult for non german  

@PSD1

No problem just send me a message and we can talk! Yes the suspension and exhaust is stock (okay I drive a Kakimoto Downpipe :smokin: ).

Im running Shell V-Power 100 Oktan and no problems btw with a Mines VX Rom.

Iceman


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

@Iceman, read in some other post that you are 23 years old (If I remember correctly). 

How do you afford a beautiful car like yours? (Hope I am not coming across too nosey ) Because..... I must be doing something wrong (aged 24)

Greets Snowgasm


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Cool! I have a full Kakimoto system!

Good to see another R34 in country...hope mine gets here before I leave for the desert in March


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

*my gts-t*

 http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13046

my car


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

@Snowgasm

hey don't make me older! I'm 22!

I have a good job in the IT business so I can afford the car.

@PSD1

Send me a message when you are in germany (where will you be located). I think this can be a pretty nice photo shooting  

@KEZ

Really nice car! :smokin: 

Iceman


----------



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

Beautiful car!! Best colour too


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

@Iceman

Congratulations! Very nice to see another owner in mainland Europe.  We must try to organize a meet next year.

/P


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

iceman said:


> @Snowgasm
> 
> hey don't make me older! I'm 22!
> 
> I have a good job in the IT business so I can afford the car.


@iceman

Sorry


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

[email protected]
Send me a message when you are in germany (where will you be located). I think this can be a pretty nice photo shooting :D
@KEZ
[/QUOTE said:


> Yup, that would be great! I am here, but my car isnt yet! I am stationed
> at Ramstein. I plan on going to the ring next year...lets meet up! Maybe we can see our cars in a magazine!!!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Iceman, where is your lower airdam?


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

I removed them for TÜV when I was working under the car. I think about to paint this part so thats why It's not fitted again  

Iceman


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

iceman said:


> I removed them for TÜV when I was working under the car. I think about to paint this part so thats why It's not fitted again
> 
> Iceman


I think the under lips are ugly...why dont you sell it to me    

Are you going to paint both sections silver?


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

No I thinking to paint both parts with a shiny black.



> I think the under lips are ugly...why dont you sell it to me


But I love this under lips  

Iceman


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You should love them when you hear the price of 'em!!!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice mate


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Can i have your job,or even better,have your car?


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

iceman said:


> Im running Shell V-Power 100 Oktan and no problems btw with a Mines VX Rom.
> 
> Iceman


I'm not trying to be a jerk and not sure of how things work over there but over here, the V-Power that Shell sells is horrible! Many people with all different kinds of cars have had problems. I lost my Conquest's engine to that stuff. Just a word of warning...

PS: The GT-R looks great! I can't wait to see it modded.


----------



## icedsoul (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Iceman,

great car !!! I am from Germany too, Cologne to be exact.

I am going to get myself a Skyline in the next one or two week (hopefully)  .

How do you cope with german traffic and stuff an do you have any suggestions for what to look out for and so on?


regards
icedsoul.


EDIT:

I tried the Shell V Power stuff in my and a friends Corvette, we adjusted even anything and so on, but honestly... at least in Germany, it makes no difference that would make those high prices reasonable to pay.


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

@Grey Wulf

What fuel do you normally drive in your car?

@icedsoul

I think that my engine runs smoother in higher revs with Shell V-Power. BTW I have a Mines ECU fitted.

German traffic is no problem. You have to learn to drive a RHD car but that is not a big problem. Ohh and every guy on the road will say "look a skyline!" 

What for a Skyline do you get?

Iceman


----------



## icedsoul (Jan 1, 2005)

Definetly a R34, but no idea what colors I can get, nor anything else... have to talk to that dealer and see,... silver would be cool, so I could do that 2 Fast 2 Furious vinyl thing... or anything else... but in first place I want that car so badly. There are 2 cars in the world I really dig, Corvettes and Skylines. And I had my Vette for 3 years now and have the oppertunitya to get finally a Skyline so I am going for it.

I lived in London for two years, and drove a rhd car just once, but it kinda worked... but I am really waiting for the looks ppl will give me  .

If I get it till March we should meet up. I will be in Nürnberg from the 4th to the 6th of March.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

iceman said:


> @Grey Wulf
> 
> What fuel do you normally drive in your car?
> 
> ...


Hey Iceman, what other fuels have you tried? Have you put your car on the rollers yet??? I am still patiently (NOT) waiting for my car to arrive!!!! What a pain waiting is! Shipped the damn thin Oct 22nd---


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

PS, is your car a UK Spec or is it straight from Japan...and would it make a difference in the legalization process???


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

Have tried Super Plus from several gasstations. For me is the best fuel compared to V-Power the Super Plus from Agip. It feels totally the same but here are 10 times more Shell then Agip stations  .

My car is a non UK Car. No it doesn't make a difference in registering (but you will get some beautiful Xenon ligehts  ). Wasn't on rollers yet.

What you are waiting since October 22nd? My car was 6 weeks on the way from Japan to germany!

@Icedsoul

A meet would be nice. I know some more guys with a skyline for the meet :smokin: 

Iceman


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

Like I said, I'm sitting over here in America. Just saying that the V-Power from Shell over here is bad. I use BP 92 or 93 where i can find it. Do you folks have BP over there? With the BP fuel I see much less knock at higher boost levels. Using the V-Power even at lower boost levels the car was very sluggish and smoking white. This has been seen in new (on third tank of gas) Honda S2000s over here. As for what I'm driving, this is in turbo mitsus of every type. Conquests, Stealths and Talons. Or I guess you know them as Starions, GTOs and Eclipses?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

iceman said:


> Have tried Super Plus from several gasstations. For me is the best fuel compared to V-Power the Super Plus from Agip. It feels totally the same but here are 10 times more Shell then Agip stations  .
> 
> My car is a non UK Car. No it doesn't make a difference in registering (but you will get some beautiful Xenon ligehts  ). Wasn't on rollers yet.
> 
> ...


My car is a Japanese spec too, so it does have the Xenon's...does that mean the UK cars dont? If not, why would they change them?

Probably the reason it is taking forever on getting my car here is because the U.S. Govt is the one paying for the shipping! Plus it came from Northern Japan where it had to be trucked to Tokyo!

One day I hope she will arrive!!!!!


----------



## iceman (May 10, 2003)

@PSD1

The UK spec models have halogen headlights. No idea why they have changed them.

@Grey Wulf

We have BP in germany too. Is the V-Power is america rated 92 or 93 or more?

Iceman


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

iceman said:


> @PSD1
> 
> The UK spec models have halogen headlights. No idea why they have changed them.
> 
> Iceman



Weird on the change away from the Xenons...do the UK lenses still move up & down?

Oh, talked to the shipping company, my car is at the port awaiting customs as we speak!!! They have promised delivery by the 19th...so I suppose that is the day it will be here!!!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

I believe that on the UK models the xenons were removed due to the registration process (i.e. it is illegal to have them without the washers etc.) and were substituted for normal halogens by Middlehurst when preparing the cars for sale. 

Many UK owners have since purchased the xenons that would have origianally been on the car and have fitted them instead of the halogens, as you can pass the MOT with xenons on the car once the car is registered here in the UK.

I think that this was the reason why the UK cars have halogens instead of xenons !

Shaun.


----------



## Grey Wulf (Feb 16, 2003)

The V-Power is rated at 92. The BP is rated at 92 or 93 it differs by area. The ratings aren't motor octane though, the BP has to be about 94 and the others are 91ish...


----------

